# Other websites with looksmaxing/blackpilled audience



## tincelw (Nov 22, 2019)

Trying to reach more people with my content. 
what are some good sites, where blackpilled or looksmaxing posts are appropriate and would be welcomed?
I can think of incel.co,forum.looksmaxing,/r/blackpillscience ... What do you guys think


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 22, 2019)

For plastic surgery
https://www.realself.com

For steroids and hairloss prevention
https://moreplatesmoredates.com
https://www.goodlookingloser.com/

The guys on Bodybuilding.com are also pretty blackpilled. Use the forums


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 22, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Trying to reach more people with my content.
> what are some good sites, where blackpilled or looksmaxing posts are appropriate and would be welcomed?
> I can think of incel.co,forum.looksmaxing,/r/blackpillscience ... What do you guys think


jawsurgeryforum
limblengtheningforum
incels.is
reddit the red pill
reddit plastic surgery
incels.wiki
bodybuilding.com
normies plastic surgery sites that host forum with both doctors and patients


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 22, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> jawsurgeryforum


Apparently they once banned looksism.net users from making accounts. Now even if you try to make an account the want you to donate bitcoin.....


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Nov 22, 2019)

r/fashion


Zeta ascended said:


> Apparently they once banned looksism.net users from making accounts. Now even if you try to make an account the want you to donate bitcoin.....


there are legit some good users and very good knowledge, but they lack in sense of aesthetics

jfl @ them jews wating money for information a jaw surgeon gives in a free consultation


----------



## Duran (Nov 22, 2019)

saidit.net/s/incels


----------



## reptiles (Dec 3, 2019)

Duran said:


> saidit.net/s/incels






Not browsing that zesto kike can suck my dick


Zeta ascended said:


> For plastic surgery
> https://www.realself.com
> 
> For steroids and hairloss prevention
> ...





Legit links


----------

